# BFN - Mega Painful Period



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Evening Ladies

Just finished 1st cycle of IVF.  on 1 Jan. Bummer of a start to New Year.

As if thats not bad enough have now got horrendous period pains. Had to take painkillers have for ENDO but feel like a zombie.

Anyone help is this norm?

Honest to god at times who would be a woman!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Moshy29 (Aug 13, 2006)

I am so sorry to hear of your BFN, rubbish timimg so wanted to send you lots of               .

My first IVF last year was unsuccessful and it was the worst time of my life and the period at the end of it didn't help!  i think due to the meds etc, it can be quite common to have a heavier more painful period (unfortunately).
  
If you need to take time off work to help you through this difficult time, then do go to your GP and get signed off, don't underestimate how hard this journey can be.

Take time now to be good to yourselves and to find strength to move forwards, most importantly, never give up.

Being positive I wish you much luck for your 2nd cycle.

Moshy x x x


----------



## tom+jerry (Jan 2, 2008)

Moshy

Thank god its normal.  DH was all for taking me down to A&E.

Yeh took couple of days holiday last week as head was all over the place and kept crying.  

However I do feel more upbeat now as I realise how lucky was to have completed a cycle even though it was a BFN.  Hey at least lost 7lbs which is one good thing so going to keep positive and enjoy life until we decide to go for the 2nd cycle.

That's great news about your little bundle.  Wishing you a happy baby road to travel.


----------



## ☼♥ Minxy ♥☼ © (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi

Sorry to hear of your BFN 

Sadly it's fairly common to have heavier and more painful periods following a treatment cycle   I think it's due to the fact our womb linings are especially plumped up and also all the drugs we take through the whole process don't help 

Hope the pain eases up soon.

Take care
Natasha x


----------



## Happy Mummy (Sep 22, 2006)

Hello,

I , too, had terrible period pains after each cycle. They are always hurting and bad, butthe last one, even though it was just a BFN, not a low BFP like the time before, was out of this world.The medecine I usually take and helps,  did nothing , it was horrible for 2 days and for one day I was so bad, I had to go home from work. I felt so tired too as I was losing more blood than usual. 
So what you are experiencing is somehow " normal" I think.
Sending you lots of  
Future Mummy


----------



## kooks1 (Aug 24, 2006)

hi tom+jerry 

sorry to hear about your BFN   just wanted to say after my first ivf i had horrendous pains from my endo - i think the drugs aggravate it hun   sorry you are in pain - not really what you need after a BFN


----------

